# Imputation and Impartation by William Evans



## Dearly Bought (Apr 1, 2009)

Evans, William B. _Imputation and Impartation: Union with Christ in American Reformed Theology_. Studies in Christian History and Thought. Colorado Springs: Paternoster Press, 2008.

*Publisher's Description*: This book explores the history of the theme of 'union with Christ' in the Reformed tradition. After chapters on the legacy of Calvin and Reformed Orthodoxy, the author uncovers three trajectories in American Reformed theology in which salvation as union with Christ is understood in remarkably different ways. The subsequent twentieth-century history of the these is also explored. This detailed examination of New England Calvinism, Princeton Calvinism, and the Mercersburg Theology highlights the historic diversity present in Reformed thought, and the implications of that diversity for contemporary Evangelical and Reformed thought.
*
About the Author*: William B. Evans is the Younts Professor of Bible and Religion at Erskine College. He holds a B.A. from Taylor University; M.A.R., Th.M. Westminster Theological Seminary; and Ph.D., Vanderbilt University.

Westminster Bookstore's page has sample pages in PDF.​Anyone read it yet? Thoughts?


----------

